

U.S. House passes $14 billion auto bailout bill - endtwist
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/C/CONGRESS_AUTOS?SITE=FLROC&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

======
Xichekolas
I still don't understand why the Government couldn't just let them go bankrupt
and then pick up the pension obligations for the retirees... much like they
did with the airlines several years back.

In the long run it would have been cheaper to do it that way.

------
Dilpil
"House Speaker Nancy Pelosi said the House-passed bill represented "tough
love" for U.S. auto companies"

14 Billion dollars of tough love.

~~~
jamiequint
If I had been punished like this when I was a kid we wouldn't have needed to
raise money for our company.

~~~
alexandros
Because of the sense of frugality it would have instilled in you, right?
Right?

------
flashgordon
oh great ... no one bailed out the piano industry
(<http://mises.org/story/3253>), so why the car industry now???

~~~
cabalamat
The auto industry spends "a shitload of money" on lobbyists --
[http://cabalamat.wordpress.com/2008/12/10/if-car-adverts-
wer...](http://cabalamat.wordpress.com/2008/12/10/if-car-adverts-were-honest/)

------
rgrieselhuber
My wish that will never come true for bailouts like this (aside from them not
happening in the first place): no executive bonuses until every dollar is paid
back, with interest.

------
seertaak
Tom Paxton (country music star) on the last auto bailout:

I am changing my name to Chrysler; I am going down to Washington D.C.; I will
tell some power broker; What they did for Iacocca; Will be perfectly
acceptable to me

